

Clojure with Emacs and Slime/Swank on Ubuntu - alexk
http://riddell.us/tutorial/slime_swank/slime_swank.html

======
jrockway
It would be nice if instead of telling people how to hack their system to
support $foo, they just made packages for $foo. Then the article would be
"apt-get install clojure clojure-mode cl-swank slime".

~~~
tl
Packages for clojure and slime exist. We really just need the package to
bridge them. Also, ELPA support is decent now (mentioned already).

~~~
jrockway
Yup, but not for clojure-mode. That is the "necessary innovation".

------
mike_organon
This article is out of date. [1] is the more common fork and it describes ELPA
and Leiningen which are now the easiest way to install clojure into emacs.

[1] <http://github.com/technomancy/swank-clojure>

~~~
jrockway
A good rule of thumb is to prefer technomancy's emacs stuff over the
alternatives :)

